# Hell Explained



## Diwundrin (Jan 21, 2014)

This has kicked around for years but in case someone missed it, here 'tis again.

(Snopes says it's true, kind of, but different versions exist and it's basic gist, 'plagiarised'? by the student, can be traced back to the 1920s professor with a sense of humour who submitted something similar as a joke.)  
http://www.snopes.com/college/exam/hell.asp   ...  but it's just for laughs so who cares??




HELL EXPLAINED BY CHEMISTRY STUDENT

The following is an actual question given on a
University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The
answer by one student was so "profound" that the
professor shared it with colleagues, via the Internet,
which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of
enjoying it as well.

Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or
endothermic (absorbs heat)?

Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs
using Boyle's Law (gas cools when it expands and heats
when it is compressed) or some variant.

One student, however, wrote the following:

First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is
changing in time.
So we need to know the rate at which souls are moving
into Hell and t he rate at which they are leaving. I
think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets
to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are
leaving.

As for how many souls are entering Hell, let's look at
the different religions that exist in the world today.
Most of these religions state that if you are not a
member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since
there is more than one of these religions and since
people do not belong to more than one religion, we can
project that all souls go to Hell.

With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect
the number of souls in Hell to increase exponentially.
Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in
Hell because Boyle's Law states that in order for the
temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the
volume of Hell has to expand proportionately as souls
are added.

This gives two possibilities:

1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate
at which souls enter Hell, then the temperature and
pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell breaks
loose.
2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the
increase of souls in Hell, then the temperature and
pressure will drop until Hell freezes over.

So which is it?

If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa
during my Freshman year that, "it will be a cold day
in Hell before I sleep with you, and take into account
the fact that I slept with her last night, then number
two must be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is
exothermic and has already frozen over.

The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has
frozen over, it follows that it is not accepting any
more souls and is therefore, extinct...leaving only
Heaven thereby proving the existence of a divine being
which explains why, last night, Teresa kept shouting
"Oh my God."

THIS STUDENT RECEIVED THE ONLY "A"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2014)

..


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 22, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 23, 2014)

:badgirl::lofl:Talk about thinking out of the box..or maybe about the box!


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 23, 2014)

:woohoo1::seeyou:   :soon:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 23, 2014)

:lofl: Good one


----------



## Falcon (Jan 23, 2014)

THAT guy is a thinker !  LOL


----------



## That Guy (Jan 23, 2014)

Falcon said:


> THAT guy is a thinker !  LOL



Thank you for noticing...


----------



## Fern (Jan 25, 2014)

I thought it was living in Australia.layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 25, 2014)

Fern said:


> I thought it was living in Australia.layful:



By that I take it you mean it went to Hell when most of the population of NZ moved here?


----------



## Casper (Jan 25, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> By that I take it you mean it went to Hell when most of the population of NZ moved here?


----------



## Fern (Jan 26, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> By that I take it you mean it went to Hell when most of the population of NZ moved here?


'most', you would be soo lucky. You're welcome to them, the grass is always greener for some, but, they'll be back unfortunately when they've done with hell.
 History from the first 'settlers', 'it's like living in hell without being there.'  They never spoke a truer word.


----------

